# لهذا السبب لن تتزوج البنات ابدا



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*لهذا السبب لن تتزوج البنات ابدا* ​​​
تجد الان عندما يذهب شاب للزواج من فتاة بحدوث اشياء غريبة
اولا تكون هناك موافقة مبدئية على الشاب لانه ابن الكنيسة
قبل الدخول فى تفاصيل طبعا ولكن عندما يحين الوقت فى دخول هذه التفاصيل
والذى يكون فى كثير من الاحيان مفترق الطرق وتكون النهاية السريعة لفشل الزواج
فتجد عائلة الفتاة تضع شروط تعجيزية امام الشاب نريد شبكة بمقدار كذا ونريد كذا وكذا وكذا
وذلك بخلاف الشقة ومتطلباتها طبعا. لماذا كل هذا الا يعلمون ان الشاب يكون فى اول طريقه
وليس له كل هذه الامكانيات فهو يريد الزواج والاستقرار ولكن ليس بهذا الشكل
وهنا القى اللوم على الام فهى بيدها هذا او ذاك نعم فهى لو ارادت ان يتم هذا الزواج
فتجلس مع الاب وتناقشه وتعدد من مزايا الشاب وتقول للاب ليس من الداعى الضغط
على الشاب بكل هذا الكم من المتطلبات ولكن هذا نادر الحدوث والذى يحدث الان
وفى كثير من الاحيان تجد الام تقف سدا منيعا امام هذا الزواج وتشجع الاب على هذا
فتقول له مثلا لا تقبل باقل من كذا وكذا وكذا علشان بنت خالتها جابولها كذا وكذا وكذا
ماشى يا ستى لكن يمكن خطيب بنت اختك ده مقتدر ماديا لكن اخلاقه مش تمام
ليه نحكم بالفشل على زواج من الممكن ان ينجح والمفروض اننا لا نقارن بالماديات
صدقونى الامر اصبح خطير فنسبة العنوثة فى تذايد مستمر فتجد الان شباب وشابات فوق
الثلاثين ولم يتزوجوا بعد وكل هذا بسبب تعنت الاباء فى الطلبات المادية
اطالب بان نتساهل فى هذه الامور ولا نستطيع اخفاء دور الفتاة فى هذا الوقت
وان نلفت نظرها بالاتبالغ فى طلباتها وحتى لا تندم على كل شاب تقدم لها وفشل بسبب التعنت المادى وتجد نفسه وصلت للثلاثين بدون زواج وتطبق المثل الشعبى القائل
طلبوها اتعززت وفاتوها اتندمت




​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*فعلا" كلامك يا كندى 
صح 100/100
متطلبات الحيا كثيرة
والبنات بتبص لبعضها 
بتيقى عين فالجنة وعين فالنار
عوزة تتزوج وفنفس الوقت فى شقة كاملة من كلة
وعريس صغير من سنها
معدلة صعبة جدا"
نادرا" ما تحقق (ألا لو كان وارس)
وعندك حق يا كاندى كدا البنت مش هتتزوج ابدا"
كونو متسهلين شوية يا بنات 
وكونو ايجابيين مع اهلكم
شكرا" يا كاندى عالموضوع المفيد دة
اليعمل صحوة للبنات*_​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> _*فعلا" كلامك يا كندى *_​
> _*صح 100/100*_
> _*متطلبات الحيا كثيرة*_
> _*والبنات بتبص لبعضها *_
> ...


 
ميرسى يا فيفيان على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا عادل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

هذا ما يحدث بالفعل

يتغالون ويتعالون ثم يندمون

شكرا جدا جدا جدا

موضوع رااائع​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> هذا ما يحدث بالفعل​
> 
> يتغالون ويتعالون ثم يندمون​
> شكرا جدا جدا جدا​
> ...


 

ميرسى  اوى لزوقك يانهيسى 

ربنا يكون معاكى ويرعاك​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أبريل 2009)

حقا ما قلتى كاندى
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع  يا كاندى 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## sosofofo (23 أبريل 2009)

انا عايزة اقول كلمة حق في حق بابا وماما
انا اتقدم لي واحد ممتاز جدا بس طبعا ظروفه على قده والحمدلله 
انا ماكنتش موافقة في الاول لكن بابا وماما كانوا مقتنعين بيه جدا واقنعوني انا كمان قولت لبابا اوك بس لما اشوف الشقة في الاول بابا اتحير وقال لو شوفتيها مش هتعجبك لنها صغيرة قولت لبابا بش اشوفها ولو عجبتني هوافق
بصراحة كنت عايزة بابا يشوف ضيقي منها وبكده الجوازة تبوظ ايه اللي هيخليني اتجوز جوتزه من واحد ظروفه على قده
ورحت شوفت الشقة فعلا هي صغيرة قوي على شقة بابا
بس انا ارتحت لخطيبي جدا وبابا كل شوية يقولي يعني انا لما اتجوزت مامتك كان عندي شقة جده يابنتي المهم الاصل والانسان يكون محترم وكل حاجة هتكون تمام والحمدلله 
بابا قاله اللي عايزه هاته براحتك دا بيتك وانت حر فيه وملاقيتش بابا زي اي اب بيحاول يعقد الامور وكل شويه يقول ربنا موجود ربنا كبير 
بصراحة انا فرحانه ببابا وماما قوي لان نظرتهم واقعية قوي في الزمن الصعب ده ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

عندك حق في كل كلمة للاسف ده اللي بيحصل اليومين دول 
زي مايكون بيعة وشرورة معاك كذا وكذا .................. شيييييييييييييل 
ممعاكش ميلزمكش  بقت النظرة للماديات مش للشخص 
ياريت الناس تغير طريقة تفكيرها السلبية دي 
بجد الشباب يكون في عونهم 
مرسي يامامتي علي الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كاندى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2009)

*عندك حق يمامتى فيه كتير كدة 

والغيرة بتبقى بين البنات كبيرة اوى 

بس انا من راى الفلوس مش كل حاجة 

لانى ممكن اخد واحد غنى اوى وتحصل حاجة يخسر كل فلوسة 

لكن لما يكون انسان متوسط الحال او على قده بس يكون طموح ويحاول انه ينجح اكتر واكتر 

هيبقى احسن بكتير انى ابنى حياتى معاه واساعدة واقف جنبة علشان نبنى بيتنا مع بعض


علشان يبقى غالى علينا 

مرسية اوى يمامتى للموضوع المهم والرائع دة​*


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------

